
TechStars in Boulder - dawie
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/07/techstars-in-bo.html
======
pg
_Brainchild?_

<https://www.gtldna.net/>

~~~
brett
Ha. Do you have a take on the "let's have all the startups work in one big
room" decision?

~~~
pg
I think that's a mistake. It's hard for programmers to work in such an
environment, and it makes the founders start to feel like employees.

One of my rules of thumb for dealing with startups is to use Viaweb as a test
case. And even if I'd have been willing to do it myself, there is no way I
could ever have gotten Robert to dutifully show up and work in our investors'
offices.

------
jsjenkins168
Don't know if I would like being required to work in a big room around a desk
with a bunch of other people.. Good solid brainstorming is useful, but not
when I'm actually coding. For that I like to be in my own world with the
headphones on.

Sounds like TechStars is more like an incubator setup in this regard.

------
budu3
I think they should leave each team to figure out their dev. process. Not all
teams work well under a conference room type setup. The should allow teams to
choose if they want to work under that setup or not.

------
dawie
Their Company ideas don't seem great.

Its interesting how they focus on stuff like office space etc. instead of
focusing on the product as close to 100% of the time as possible.

------
vegashacker
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34269>

